# Jitte against a bo



## Trolle68 (Mar 20, 2003)

Hi 

A quastion: in the kata JITTE (ten hands) the bunkai is a defence against an attack with an bo. Does any of you have tried to train with an bo and feel how hard it can beat ?    

How realistic is it to use the tecniques in Jitte when attact by somebody who knows to use a bo ?   


Peder


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 21, 2003)

It's better than nothing, but if the aggressor who wields the bo knows how to use it...well, it's going to be a bad day.


----------



## kenmpoka (Mar 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Trolle68 _
> *Hi
> 
> A quastion: in the kata JITTE (ten hands) the bunkai is a defence against an attack with an bo. Does any of you have tried to train with an bo and feel how hard it can beat ?
> ...


I would not use those teks against a full plegded over head Bo strike but they are good teks if the bo is grabbed at the point of origin or when trying to manipulate and disarm the attacker. In any case, sometimes it is better to get hit on the hand rather than on the head!

 :asian:


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 21, 2003)

As always [in my opinion], its the fight in the dog that will win the day, and not the dog in the fight.

Though it might be hard to see a guy with a bo and the knowledge of how to use it to back him up, coming off second to someone without a weapon, I've seen guys take knifes away from those who were out to stick 'em for real.

Don't confuse classical training with real life fighting, they are not the same thing at all. The body moves differently and the mind does too. One serves the purpose of survival, and the other helps mold a better character. Depending on what you want from your art you need to train in a particular way.

Why not ask the person who taught you the kata to demonstrate it against someone who knows how to use a bo. I think everyone would learn a lot from that.

Mike.


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 22, 2003)

Excellent answer, Mike!  The SPIRIT of this (type of) technique as found in various kata is something that should be strongly emphasized but unfortunately, is usually neglected altogether.  I think maybe that's one of the differences between old-fashioned, classical training and the newer, modern approach......:asian:


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 22, 2003)

You know, there are lots of folk in the martial arts with a Farriari on their driveway, The problem is, they only have a V.W. engine under the hood.

Mike.


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 22, 2003)

And the ignition key to a Tempo.


----------



## Matt Stone (Mar 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mike Clarke _
> *Why not ask the person who taught you the kata to demonstrate it against someone who knows how to use a bo. I think everyone would learn a lot from that.
> 
> Mike. *



I think this is a good reference for the ongoing "hard block vs. soft block" discussion elsewhere...

Yiliquan teaches "soft" blocking methods.  Baixingquan has limb destruction-esque "hard" blocking methods.  When Chufeng is trying to kick my rather ample butt, I use whatever I use!  I don't see him coming at me and think "I believe I will make use of a soft parry this time, and a hard block after that."  I just do my darnedest to keep the old bastard from hitting me!!!  :lol:

I also think that this lack of realism in both instruction as well as practice is what makes folks think that "classical" or "traditional" MA are inferior to the flavor of the month "modern" arts...

Gambarimasu.
:asian:


----------



## GaryM (Mar 22, 2003)

I am not familiar with the kata you are referring to, but a general rule for defending against any weapon is to attack that which weilds the weapon not the weapon.


----------



## yilisifu (Mar 23, 2003)

I agree.  Too often I see schools teaching students to work on disarming the opponent.  This usually doesn't work in real life and is extremely dangerous.

In Yilichuan, we have 3 basic principles in dealing with an armed aggressor (assuming that you can't run...):
*Evade the weapon or change it's point of focus.
*Gain and maintain control of the weapon at all times.
*Destroy the opponent as quickly as possible.

There is never any emphasis on disarming an opponent.


----------



## Mike Clarke (Mar 24, 2003)

Hey Matt,
Remember there are children present, and one wouldn't want to give them the impression that you are being disrespectfull to your teacher would we.
I know you love him [and god knows he must be fond of you to put up with you and speak so highly of you too ]. Still, there are some on this forum that might not see the affection behind the words?
Now if you really want to see an 'Old Bastard' you need to send a stamped addressed envelope to me and I'll send you something to hang over your fireplace at home. It will keep the kids away from the fire and if you put it out with the cat at night, you'll also avoid having your house broken in to 
By the way, I'm 48 in May this year, does that make me an Old 'B' or what?
Mike.


----------



## Shuri-te (Jun 20, 2003)

If anyone is interested in Jitte movements against a bo, please let me know.

You can post here, or send me a PM.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Jul 9, 2003)

i like the jitte alot but i like the sai better cause with the sai u can flip it better


----------



## Shuri-te (Jul 9, 2003)

TallAdam85,

This refers to a different Jitte.

In Shotokan there is a kata called Jitte, also sometimes called Jutte. The kata has many techniques that can be used against an attacker with a bo.

A version of this kata is also found in Shito Ryu, and in one of the three branches of Kobayashi Shorin Ryu (that which descends from Higa).


----------

